# Anyone here have DLP?



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

Megan and I were unable to really use our plasma at the new house so I am giving it to my mom, I bought a DLP sight unseen that will be in next week it is the new generation Mitsubishi Diamond, supposed to be good, the guy I got it from is a friend and I trust him, but I am still nervous (I don't want to have to send it back) my friend told me I could but.....who wants to do that? Just wondered if anyone here has DLP and likes it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, very much. If it's a new generation then it will be even better than my first generation DLP from Samsung.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Yes, very much. If it's a new generation then it will be even better than my first generation DLP from Samsung.


Thanks Rich, so is DLP what you have? I have read it "reads" black (problem with all LCD and less expensive plasma) better than all new HD video tech.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, I have DLP. It looks great and mine is about 3 years old.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool.


----------

